# How to say attitude in Greek



## Marbaucab90

Hi there,

I would like to know how to say the word "attitude" in greek. I want to know its meaning as a general concept, neither negative nor positive (if so, I would prefer the positive one). I've done some research and I've found the word "στάση" meaning "attitude" as a mental state or disposition. However, I would like to be 100% right.
Could any of you help me please?

Thanks a lot,

Marta.


----------



## apmoy70

It is «στάση» [ˈstasi] (fem.) indeed, but you could also use «διάθεση» [ðiˈaθesi] (fem.)


----------



## Marbaucab90

thanks!  which one could be better to refer the word in a general way, or in a positive way?


----------



## Perseas

Yes, it's «στάση».
_a friendly attitude: φιλική στάση
an attitude of hostility: εχθρική στάση
your attitude towards me: η στάση σου απέναντί μου
maintain a firm attitude: τηρώ σταθερή στάση_


----------



## Marbaucab90

Thank you


----------



## Perseas

You 're welcome! 
Παρακαλώ!


----------



## apmoy70

Marbaucab90 said:


> thanks!  which one could be better to refer the word in a general way, or in a positive way?


Both are neutral I'd personally prefer the former


----------



## Marbaucab90

Got it, thank you so much!


----------



## sotos

Marbaucab90 said:


> which one could be better to refer the word in a general way, or in a positive way?


It depends on the context. 
If you say "Με πλησίασε με φιλική στάση", it sounds strange. You must say "Με πλησίασε με φιλική διάθεση".


----------



## Perseas

Of course, everything depends on the context. In the Gr-En dictionary except «στάση» there are also «συμπεριφορά, διάθεση, αντιμετώπιση, φέρσιμο» as possible meanings of "attitude", but «στάση» is used in most cases, I believe.


----------



## Marbaucab90

Yes I just want to know the word, out of context. thank you everyone


----------

